
The Self Driving Car Whiz Who Fell from Grace - msh
https://www.wired.com/story/god-is-a-bot-and-anthony-levandowski-is-his-messenger/amp
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15347067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15347067).

------
got2surf
I found the non-AMP version easier to read: [https://www.wired.com/story/god-
is-a-bot-and-anthony-levando...](https://www.wired.com/story/god-is-a-bot-and-
anthony-levandowski-is-his-messenger)

------
whipoodle
I'd take a fall from grace over having to work every day like a schmuck.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to HN?

